# Which medications helped you



## spectator162 (Dec 26, 2017)

Which meds helped you and which did not? For me anti psychotic made it much worse


----------



## Jigoku (Nov 2, 2017)

Risperidone seemed to help me but I would not want to take it long term because of what I've read about it causing lactation and gynecomastia. I want to try adderall, lexapro, xanax, ativan, and clomipramine.


----------



## DPFighter (Apr 8, 2013)

Jigoku said:


> Risperidone seemed to help me but I would not want to take it long term because of what I've read about it causing lactation and gynecomastia. I want to try adderall, lexapro, xanax, ativan, and clomipramine.


I'd start with clomipramine if you can based on some people here saying they have good results with it for DP. I'm doing lamictal right now at 100mg and working my way up, and if that doesn't help I'm gonna try clomipramine next.


----------



## averycarriere (Nov 28, 2016)

Are you two taking medication to specifically target DP? Or are you trying to target depression or something else as well?


----------



## pinggvin (Dec 16, 2017)

I personally didnt take any i was prescribed risperdal but i avoided even touching that with bare hands... Those psychiatrists really doesnt know much when it comes to this, she even asked me questions from the internet lol she was like "hey take rispiredone that will fix your problem" yea for sure.. I dont know i wouldnt take any except wellbutrin, i seems to read few recovery stories about medications that cured thing and most of them were wellbutrin, partly zoloft.. If you have money you better try some supplement stack, but in the first place you dont need any of that to get recovered


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clomipramine

Interestingly clomipramine is the only drug that I have actually seen depersonalization disorder listed under the medical uses.. it is the next one I will try. Mirtazapine helped with sleep but then lead to nightmares and insomnia. I will try meds again soon I imagine but for now am trying magic mushrooms so don't want to be mixing meds with that


----------



## Alterbridger (Mar 29, 2018)

Broken said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clomipramine
> 
> Interestingly clomipramine is the only drug that I have actually seen depersonalization disorder listed under the medical uses.. it is the next one I will try. Mirtazapine helped with sleep but then lead to nightmares and insomnia. I will try meds again soon I imagine but for now am trying magic mushrooms so don't want to be mixing meds with that


How is the microdosing working for you?


----------

